# Trendnet Tew 652BRP Login problem



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello.
I have a problem with my trendnet TEW 652 brp.
when i put in the http://192.168.10.1 into the browser the login page apears. But when i put in admin and the pasword and then press the enter key the pasword gets some mor characters on it and it apears(oviously) wrong. So, anybody knows how to fix this problem???


Thanks a lot.

rcwilli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many routers don't put up 1-to-1 mask characters for the password, this is a feature to prevent onlookers from guessing the password from the length.


----------



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for the fast reply!
Do you know how i could then put the pass. in? 
Thanks
rcwilli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just type it in and ignore the echoed mask characters. My Actiontec MI424WR does the same thing.


----------



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

hey,
but if i do that, it just shows the same login page again... with the pass. erased... any other solution?

Thanks in advance

rcwilli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You obviously have the wrong password. If that's the case, the RX is to reset it to factory defaults and use the default name/password to login and reconfigure it.


----------



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

hey
the url says "http://192.168.10.1/logout_fail.asp" does it have to do with it??

rcwilli


----------



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for the ides, i solved it finally.

thanks again

rcwilli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What was the solution?


----------



## rcwilli (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, so i used all the time the default user and pass. That was the problem. I tried using the router wireless login info but it didnt work either. Finally i mixed them and it worked: Default user(admin) and the network password (not the default(admin). 
Thanks for the support anyways  :luxhello:

rcwilli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

